# 

## krakus73

Czy ktoś z Was ma dach właśnie z tej dachówki? 
Za ok. miesiąc będziemy robić dach  i otrzymaliśmy dość atrakcyjną ofertę cenową (tak się nam wydaje) właśnie na tą dachówkę.
Niestety ciężko znaleźć jakieś opinie na jej temat bo to nowy produkt Creatona, stąd mój post.

----------


## rosek

Nowy produkt= zero opini. w hurtowniach nawet nie ma jeszcze z tego wystawek. Wiem tylko tyle, że Creaton mimo ogromnych środków bardzo długo walczył z uruchomieniem tego zakładu i tej dachówki.

----------


## krakus73

No właśnie, dlatego szukam wszelkich źródeł. Co do wystawek, to ja właśnie otrzymałem ofertę promocyjną w ABITO.PL w Wieliczce, tam też mają zrobioną wystawkę.
Otrzymali od CREATONA niewielką pulę promocyjną, dzięki temu aktualny rabat na tą dachówkę wynosi 58% zamiast 30%, co daje cenę ok.31 zł za m2

----------


## powell

Widziałem tę dachówkę, pojawiła się u nas w okolicy w tym tygodniu. Bardzo mi się podoba. Cena tak jak *krakus73* pisze - ok. 31zł/m2, więc baaardzo atrakcyjna. 
Niestety, z tego co mi powiedziano, to jest pierwsza partia dachówki Creatona, wyprodukowana pod Poznaniem, w nowych zakładach. Uruchomienie produkcji trwało ponoć wiele miesięcy, mają teraz ogromne ciśnienie, żeby wreszcie zacząć zarabiać. Czy wreszcie uzyskali dobrą jakość ? Nie wiadomo. 

Z tego co wiem, Creaton daje na tę dachówkę taką samą gwarancję jak na wszystkie inne swoje dachówki. Z pewnością nie chcą sobie też popsuć opinii kiepskim wyrobem. Może więc warto zaryzykować? Sam nie wiem...

EDIT: Aha, jedno co mi się rzuciło w oczy - dachówka miała zamki nie do końca pomalowane, niektóre powierzchnie zamków były w kolorze gliny. Dziwne.

----------


## Kinia12

Witam wszystkich! My tez czekamy na dachówkę Titania Creatona , w ciągu kilku dni powinnam poznać jej cenę.Widziałam tę dachówkę na żywo i także zauważyłam, że zamki były nie do końca pomalowane, czy będzie to widać jak już będzie położony cały dach?Ciekawe....
 Powiem szczerze że dachówka jest duża w miarę też "prosta" myślę, że za taką cenę można przymknąć oko na jej niedociągnięcia :wink:    W każdym razie ja wychodzę z założenia że lepsza taka dachówka ceramiczna niż jakakolwiek betonowa, której cena jest porównywalna a wygląd po kilku latach,no cuż.....

----------


## powell

> zamki były nie do końca pomalowane, czy będzie to widać jak już będzie położony cały dach?


Nie będzie tego widać, bo zamki są zasłonięte przez sąsiadujące dachówki. Bardziej martwi mnie ogólna jakość tej dachówki. No bo skoro są jakieś niedoróbki na zamkach, to ...

----------


## guciq1

To nie niedoróbki- nie malujemy tego bo po prostu tego nie widać a skoro mniej angoby to można uatrakcyjnić cenę.
Co do jakości to nie może być problemu skoro tak długo ją przygotowywaliśmy.Naprawdę zostało wyrzucone dużo dachówki do której na pierwszy rzut oka nie mielibyście zastrzeżeń.A poza tym Creatonowe 50 lat gwarancji !

----------


## sm00q

Witam,
 też się zastanawiam nad ta dachówką. A jak wygląd sytuacja z ozdobami ceramicznymi do tej dachówki np. gąsiory?

----------


## krakus73

Nie no, wszystko jest, gąsiory, boczne, kominkowe, wentylacyjne itd. Wszystko w cenie tak jak inne dachówki.
Ja ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z tej dachówki, jakoś boję sie eksperymentować  :Smile: 
I faktycznie ta dachówka ma nie pomalowane krawędzie.

----------


## sm00q

> Nie no, wszystko jest, gąsiory, boczne, kominkowe, wentylacyjne itd. Wszystko w cenie tak jak inne dachówki.
> Ja ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z tej dachówki, jakoś boję sie eksperymentować 
> I faktycznie ta dachówka ma nie pomalowane krawędzie.


Ja się decyduję.Za taką kasę z gwarancją na papierze 50 lat można zaryzykować.

----------


## sciema

no a do mnie przyjechała już na budowę....

mam jednak wątpliwość, czy ją położyć na dach -  może mi poradzicie

dachówka na palecie spięta w paczkach jak to zwykle bywa. 

Problem w tym że strona dolna dachówki ma taki nosek(zamek czy jak to się nazywa)  który przylega dosyć mocno do kolejnej dachówki ale już do wierzchniej strony jak są w paczce. Efektem tego jest przetarcie, na jednych mocniej a na drugich słabiej. 

Co robić kłaść czy reklamować. Tylko czy reklamacja pomoże bo to chyba jest wina pakowania jeśli zamki są tak odstające to powinna być przekładka chyba?

----------


## sm00q

> no a do mnie przyjechała już na budowę....
> 
> mam jednak wątpliwość, czy ją położyć na dach -  może mi poradzicie
> 
> dachówka na palecie spięta w paczkach jak to zwykle bywa. 
> 
> Problem w tym że strona dolna dachówki ma taki nosek(zamek czy jak to się nazywa)  który przylega dosyć mocno do kolejnej dachówki ale już do wierzchniej strony jak są w paczce. Efektem tego jest przetarcie, na jednych mocniej a na drugich słabiej. 
> 
> Co robić kłaść czy reklamować. Tylko czy reklamacja pomoże bo to chyba jest wina pakowania jeśli zamki są tak odstające to powinna być przekładka chyba?


Ciekaw jestem, jaka przyjedzie do mnie? Uprzedziłem skład, przez który przechodzi dachówka, żeby przy transporcie uważali podczas przewozu. Jeżeli dachówka przyjdzie poprzecierana to będzie to potwierdzenie Twojej tezy.

----------


## sciema

> Ciekaw jestem, jaka przyjedzie do mnie? Uprzedziłem skład, przez który przechodzi dachówka, żeby przy transporcie uważali podczas przewozu. Jeżeli dachówka przyjdzie poprzecierana to będzie to potwierdzenie Twojej tezy.



jestem po rozmowach z przedstawicielem.

twierdzi ze "wszystkie agnoby sa tak pakowane, przetarcie jest śladowe i dachówka nie traci gwarancji czego potwierdzeniem ma być specjalne pismo które mam otrzymać  a po pierwszej zimie nie będzie widać wogóle tej rysy. Creaton o tym wie i nic z tym nie robi. 
50 lat gwarancji obejmuje: odporność na zamarzanie, nasiąkliwość, rozwarstwienie wierzchniej warstwy"

po ułożeniu kilkunastu sztuk na dachu, nie jestem w stanie dostrzec tego punktu z dołu, natomiast wiedząc o tym wygladając przez  okno jest to widoczne...

generalnie bardziej się martwiłem nie estetyką ( bo otarcie nie jest widoczne z ziemi) natomiast tym czy dachówka w tym miejscu nie będzie bardziej podatna na obrastanie mchem, nasiąkaniem itp...

bądź tu mądry.....

zdaję sobie sprawe że drobne rysy się zdarzają czy uszkodzenia dachówki, którą i tak później można wykorzystać np. w koszowych ale żeby na każdej prawie dachówce było otarcie...

może się czepiam, aczkolwiek jakoś mi się nie mieści w głowie że, np. kupując samochód na starcie ma sie rysy na lakierze.... kto z was by coś takiego zaakceptował ? w zasadzie nie kupuje 2giej kategorii dachówki to dlaczego ma mieć ubytki mimo iż nie mają wpływu na eksploatację ?

ciekawi mnie fakt jak to jest w innych firmach? jak są pakowane te dachówki - TITANIA ma akurat ten felerny nosek, bo innych miejscach styku nie widać żadnych otarć.....

postanowiłem, że zaryzykuję i zobaczymy. Może poproszę przedstawiciela żeby wpisał te otarcia do gwarancji....

ach... budowlane problemy...

----------


## powell

Zawsze, jak miałem okazję oglądać dachówki w magazynie, zapakowane na palety, widziałem uszkodzenia. A to były pęknięte, a to przetarte... Dotyczy to wszystkich producentów, niestety. Według mnie towar powinien być lepiej zabezpieczony do transportu. Inna sprawa, czy te mniejsze uszkodzenia będą widoczne po ułożeniu dachówek na dachu - sam piszesz, że nie. No i jeszcze jedno - nie znam się za bardzo, ale zdaje się, że dekarze mają specjalną farbkę do przemalowywania cięć dachówki - czy nie mogą w takim razie poprawić tych przetarć ?

----------


## sciema

mogą mogą....

tylko ile co drugą będą kropkować?

nie przeszkadza mi to bo nie widać z dołu jedyne co to martwiłem się o samą powłokę bo w tym jednym miejscu jest ( lub jej nie ma ) wytarta...

fakt, iż producent wie że się rysują a nic z tym nie robi jest co najmniej dziwny...

----------


## krakus73

Właśnie, za dużo moim zdaniem jak na nowy produkt jest takich niedoróbek. Najbardziej zaskakujące dla mnie jest to, że producent wie i nic z tym nie robi...
Co mi z gwarancji 50 lat, jak dach będzie brzydko wyglądał, albo jak już ktoś wspomniał zacznie porastać mchem itd. 
Dużo tych obaw jak na jeden produkt, stąd moja decyzja i rezygnacja. 
Ale z ciekawością będę obserwował ten wątek, mam nadzieje że niebawem Ci z Was co już zakupili TITANIE napiszą swoje opinie.

----------


## sciema

jak już mi położą to postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia dla potomnych  :smile: 

ogólnie nam się bardzo spodobała, ale jak to mówią o " gustach się nie dyskutuje"

----------


## fiszon2

ja dalej się zastanawiam nad kupnem tej dachówki i na razie nie podjąłem jeszcze decyzji :/ cały czas sledze wątek i jestem na razie w kropce. z ciekawostek przedstawiciel powiedział mi, że te dachy, które robicie będa pierwszymi w Polsce, a pierwszy położony dach ma dostac !UWAGA! rower  :smile:

----------


## powell

Rower? To chyba trialowy, coby po dachu jeździć  :smile:

----------


## guciq1

Nie jeden z was powinien pamiętać dachy z gołej ceramiki(nie angobowanej)większość z tych dachów nawet po 50 latach nie miała śladów mchu.Niestety przetarcia zdarzają się u wszystkich producentów.Niemożliwym jest położenie przekładki pod każdą dachówkę.Te otarcia nie wpłyną na trwałość ani na estetykę patrząc z dołu

----------


## henrykobwarzanek

> Czemu ma dać siana?  Przedstawił swoją opinię i przestrzegł innych użytkowników.


witam,

siana nie potrzebuję...

kolego, ja nikogo nie przestrzegam przed producentem, tylko dokładnie przed danym modelem,
(przed producentem można przestrzec tylko w przypadku podejścia do reklamacji, ale o tym mozna poczytać u innych forumowiczów)

w samochodach też tak jest, że VW robi dobre silniki a z 2.0 jakoś nie wyszło...
tutaj sytuacja jest taka sama,

w ich konkurencji, czyli znanej firmie wienerberger w 2007 ze względu na bum budowlany na 99% przyspieszono w kunicach produkcję modelu L15,
dachówka miała nie zmieloną glinę i pojawiały się na niech "chrostki" , a później wykwity,
około 2-3 lata temu proces został zmieniony, odcień dachówek także, producent wysłał do składów serwis i sami jeździli i dachówki wymieniali,
teraz wygląda, że wszystko jest ok,...

----------


## bracki88

> witam,
> 
> siana nie potrzebuję...
> 
> kolego, ja nikogo nie przestrzegam przed producentem, tylko dokładnie przed danym modelem,
> (przed producentem można przestrzec tylko w przypadku podejścia do reklamacji, ale o tym mozna poczytać u innych forumowiczów)
> 
> w samochodach też tak jest, że VW robi dobre silniki a z 2.0 jakoś nie wyszło...
> tutaj sytuacja jest taka sama,
> ...


Naprawde chcesz porównywać dachówki Winerbergera z Creatonem?! Może z tym sianem to nie był taki zły pomysł  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## stam222

Zadziwiają mnie ludzie ,którzy zakładają konto na muratorze tylko po to by napisać jakąś złą opinie ( nie tylko o dachówki chodzi)....

----------


## Nieuczesany

Creaton Titania Czarna glazura .Położony dach,zero odpadów,kolor jak na razie brzytwa...cdn :bash:

----------


## tomek1haczyk

Będę wdzięczny za fotkę dachu z dachówką Titania w kolorze czerwień winna.

----------


## qmite

Zastanawialiśmy się nad czerwienią winną jednak w hurtowni okazało się, że na razie jej nie produkują bo są jakieś problemy z jakością i nie chcą wypuszczać bubla. Na potwierdzenie widzieliśmy nawet maila od przedstawiciela Creatona. No i będzie chyba czarny mat.. :]

----------


## tomek1haczyk

> Zastanawialiśmy się nad czerwienią winną jednak w hurtowni okazało się, że na razie jej nie produkują bo są jakieś problemy z jakością i nie chcą wypuszczać bubla. Na potwierdzenie widzieliśmy nawet maila od przedstawiciela Creatona. No i będzie chyba czarny mat.. :]


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Faktycznie ten kolor nie jest dostępny. Po obejrzeniu próbek zdecydowaliśmy się na kolor miedziany.

----------


## jedyna

Witam.W lipcu położono mi dachówkę Titania Noblesse, i jestem bardzo niezadowolona.Dachówka wygląda jak skocznia Małysza,możecie sami zobaczyć na zdjęciu.Dachówka nie schodzi się,dekarze przykładali poziomicę i jest odchył nawet do 2 cm.W sierpniu złożyłam reklamację i do tej pory nie otrzymałam odpowiedzi.Przedstawiciele Creatona z Olkusza, nie raczą odpowiedzieć na mą reklamację, ani listownie,ani telefonicznie.Jeśli otrzymam negatywną odpowiedz, to zakładam sprawę. Zostałam wprowadzona w błąd gdysz Creaton szczyci się tym, że ich dachówka jest dużego formatu, prosta i dobrze się schodzi. Ja twierdzę, że firma Creaton postawiła na ilość, a nie na jakość. Piszcie co o tym sądzicie.

----------


## BudującaDom

Wydaje mi się, że to błąd dekarza, że tak odstaje.  Też mamy tę dachówkę. Też nam tak odstawało w pierwszym rzędzie. Ale kazaliśmy poprawić i teraz tak nie odstaje. Fakt, ta dachówka idealnie się nie schodzi. Najgorzej jest przy oknach połaciowych, jeśli akurat cięta jest na fali. Brzydko to wygląda. Nie wiem jak to uszczelnić. Ptaki bedą tam sobie wchodziły i inne robactwo. Też jest to błąd dekarza, bo powinien odpowiednio wymierzyć, by cięcie nie wyszło na wysokiej fali. Ja samej dachówki się nie czepiam, nie jest idealna, są odpryski i zarysowania, ale takie można przeznaczyć na cięcia. Raczej umiejętności dekarza.  U nas też z odpryskami kładli jak leci, a zostało sporo idealnej dachówki. Ta dachówka jest bardzo wymagająca, jest duża, więc każdą dachówkę trzeba dokładnie kłaść, nawet jedna skrzywiona dachówka  tworzy krzywą linię na dachu.  Ale tak to jest, gdy dekarz i jego brygada chcą 300 m2 dachu położyć w jeden dzień. U nas nie pościągali glutów z gąsiorów i przez okna połaciowe muszę podziwiać te gluty na daszkach lub porysowane, uszkodzone dachówki.

----------


## Arek_A

I jak z perspektywy pół roku?  

Wątek trochę przycichł, a szkoda... ja poszukuję opinii osób, które zrobiły dach właśnie  z TITANI glazurowanej ... Nie ukrywam, że obecnie mocno zachwalają na składach budowlanych tą dachówkę...

----------


## tomek1haczyk

> I jak z perspektywy pół roku?  
> 
> Wątek trochę przycichł, a szkoda... ja poszukuję opinii osób, które zrobiły dach właśnie  z TITANI glazurowanej ... Nie ukrywam, że obecnie mocno zachwalają na składach budowlanych tą dachówkę...


U mnie jak pogoda dopisze, to wkrótce ruszymy z dachem, ale jak pisałem wcześniej- będzie to miedź angoba.

----------


## WLT

> I jak z perspektywy pół roku?  
> 
> Wątek trochę przycichł, a szkoda... ja poszukuję opinii osób, które zrobiły dach właśnie  z TITANI glazurowanej ... Nie ukrywam, że obecnie mocno zachwalają na składach budowlanych tą dachówkę...


Witam

U nas na dachu jest położona Titania czarna glazura. Dachówka jak najbardziej w porządku, prezentuje się ślicznie..  :smile:  Zmieniło się to, że jest teraz lepiej zabezpieczona do transportu- każda dachówka od strony wewnętrznej w najbardziej wystającym punkcie jest pokryta czarną farbką, przez co nie widać zarysowań na kolejnej dachówce. Mnie osobiście średnio podobają się gąsiory,  ale nie można mieć wszystkiego..  :smile:  Ważne jest także, żeby przypilnować dekarza żeby ściągał z gąsiorów resztki kleju zabezpieczającego przed otarciem jednego gąsiora o drugi. Dachówkę zaliczkowaliśmy w sierpniu 2015r i mieliśmy naprawdę dobrą cenę, ale musieliśmy dokupić jeszcze 120 szt i wszędzie cena była już dużo wyższa niż latem..  :smile:

----------


## Kyniek123

Te ślady zarysowań mam i ja na titanii angobie. Dekarze są przekonani, że to tylko ślad i się zmyje - nie zmył się do tej pory po kilku miesiącach od położenia...  :sad:  Zobaczymy poczekam do wiosny i jeśli pozostaną to trzeba będzie zgłosić reklamację.Ze względu na te ślady i dziwne gąsiory to mam mieszane uczucia co do jakości creatona titanii ale do ostatecznej opinii poczekam do wiosny i jeśli to kogoś interesuje to się podzielę szczegółami, zdjęciami itp. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WLT

> Te ślady zarysowań mam i ja na titanii angobie. Dekarze są przekonani, że to tylko ślad i się zmyje - nie zmył się do tej pory po kilku miesiącach od położenia...  Zobaczymy poczekam do wiosny i jeśli pozostaną to trzeba będzie zgłosić reklamację.Ze względu na te ślady i dziwne gąsiory to mam mieszane uczucia co do jakości creatona titanii ale do ostatecznej opinii poczekam do wiosny i jeśli to kogoś interesuje to się podzielę szczegółami, zdjęciami itp. Pozdrawiam.


Masz widoczne zarysowania na dachówce, które wynikają ze złego zabezpieczenia?? Kiedy kupowaliście dachówkę?? U nas żadna z dachówek nie była porysowana.

----------


## Kyniek123

Według dekarzy i przedstawiciela firmy sprzedającej oraz przedstawiciela creatona, który przypadkowo odwiedził naszą budowę niby nie są to zarysowania. Według nich to tylko ślady od dachówek poprzednich w paczce, które są zmywalne. Dach wykonany był w czerwcu- lipcu 2015.



> Masz widoczne zarysowania na dachówce, które wynikają ze złego zabezpieczenia?? Kiedy kupowaliście dachówkę?? U nas żadna z dachówek nie była porysowana.

----------


## WLT

> Według dekarzy i przedstawiciela firmy sprzedającej oraz przedstawiciela creatona, który przypadkowo odwiedził naszą budowę niby nie są to zarysowania. Według nich to tylko ślady od dachówek poprzednich w paczce, które są zmywalne. Dach wykonany był w czerwcu- lipcu 2015.


Aha..
U nas każda dachówka od strony wewnętrznej, w najbardziej wystającym miejscu była pokryta czarną farbą, co spowodowało że nie ma tych zarysowań.. Nie wiem od kiedy tak robią i czy np. tylko na glazurze, ale nasza partia dachówki była z października 2015. Jak będę na budowie, to sprawdzę z ciekawości, czy wcześniejsza partia tak samo była spakowana (mam jedną paczkę dachówek z 2014r )  :smile:

----------


## stam222

U nas te ślady były widoczne ale już poznikały czy się pozmywały. Poza tym z dołu absolutnie takie pierdoły są niewidoczne więc nie bardzo bym się czepiał.

----------


## Kyniek123

Popieram i właśnie dlatego się nie czepiam. Jeśli jednak wiosną czyli po prawie roku od położenia dachówek ślady te będą dalej widoczne to będę bardzo zawiedziony, bo nie tego oczekuje się po tak cenionej firmie i nie po to płaci się dużo więcej niż u innych producentów, by później i tak mieć byle jak.. Pozdrawiam.



> U nas te ślady były widoczne ale już poznikały czy się pozmywały. Poza tym z dołu absolutnie takie pierdoły są niewidoczne więc nie bardzo bym się czepiał.

----------


## start2222

co WY na to ???
wszystko ok???

----------


## stam222

Zejdź na dół,spójrz do góry i zapytaj sam siebie czy jest ok. Po kilku deszczach nawet z bliska nic nie zobaczysz. Pozdr

----------


## start2222

Ale widzisz ten ceglasty kolor zamiast czarnego w widocznych miejscach ?

----------


## start2222



----------


## stam222

Jeżeli cieli dachówkę szlifierka na dachu to stąd taki kurz ( tak to wygląda na zdjęciu ,które pokazujesz ) , po jakimś czasie powinno być ok

----------


## start2222

Dachówka nie była cięta. Chodzi o bok i dolną krawędź dachówki. Jest tam taki ząb (rant) niedomalowany albo za duży i widać ceglasty kolor

----------


## stam222

A to chyba wszystkie dachówki tak mają

----------


## Arek_A

> Witam
> 
> U nas na dachu jest położona Titania czarna glazura. Dachówka jak najbardziej w porządku, prezentuje się ślicznie..  Zmieniło się to, że jest teraz lepiej zabezpieczona do transportu- każda dachówka od strony wewnętrznej w najbardziej wystającym punkcie jest pokryta czarną farbką, przez co nie widać zarysowań na kolejnej dachówce.


Super, dzięki za info. Chyba się szarpnę na tą dachówkę, choć wychodzi mi drożej o 12% niż np. Roben Monza plus Tobago. Nie mniej na składach budowlanych mówią, że technicznie jest mocniejsza dzięki wzmocnionej konstrukcji, a do tego nie ma tego brązowego nalotu jaki czasem w pewnych warunkach wyłazi z dachówki Robena.  Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje ...

----------


## drobinski

Witam!

Podczas montażu gąsiorów dekarz zastosował metodę obcinania (zeszlifowania) rantów dachówek ostatniego rzędu.
Część dachówek jest głębiej wsunięta pod gąsiory, część mniej.
Czy taśma uszczelniająca nie jest za krótka? Czy nie powinna być dłuższa i sięgać przed rant? A poza tym czy powinna być zastosowana taśma wentylacyjna, a nie szczelne połączenie.
Wg materiałów producenta przy zastosowaniu przy kalenicy dachówki połaciowej połączenie ma być na zaprawę, a wentylacja odbywa się przez dachówki wentylacyjne w połaci.
Gąsiory leżą dość wysoko nad dachówką i obawiam się że przez szczeliny wentylacyjne taśmy może dostawać się śnieg. 
Producent oferuje również dachówki kalenicowe wentylacyjne do ostatniego rzędu, oczywiście 3 razy droższe, ale zapewniają estetyczne wykończenie i dość szczelne połączenie dachówki i gąsiora - oczywiście pod warunkiem że zostanie wszystko dobrze ułożone.
Czy miał ktoś problem z ułożeniem ostatniej warstwy?
Macie zbliżenie na połączenie kalenicy?

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## reor

Moim zdaniem dachówki końcowe są zbyt mało podsunięte do góry w stronę kalenicy. Ostatni rząd dachówek powinien być trochę bardziej podsunięty, wtedy będzie większa szczelność z gąsiorami.

----------


## zgredek_98

Podsuniety jak podsuniety, wystarczy ułozyc jeszce jeden rząd dachowek ciętych prawie do łaty kalenicowej, wierci się w nich dziury i kręci wkrętami np 5,5 do ostatniej łaty.

----------


## domino34

Wentylacja w kalenicy na pewno powinna być zrobiona. Masz już ocieplenie poddasza? Jak nie to wejdź od  strony poddasza pod kalenicę i zobacz czy czujesz "cug" powietrza. U mnie nawet widać jak pajęczyny zrobione przez pajączki ruszają się  od ruchu powietrza.

Jak u mnie kładli pokrycie to rozcięli papę w kalenicy, położyli na to jakąś membranę (zapewniali, że nie utrudni wentylacji), położyli dachówkę i pod gąsiory dali taśmę, która niby wentyluje (tak jak niżej). Ta taśma ma jakiś klej więc nie ma konieczności klejenia jej na zaprawę.

----------


## drogba_37

Możecie napisać ile płaciliście za czarna matowa Creaton titania? chodzi o dachówke podstawową, mi wyceniają na 4,30 brutto za 1 szt.

----------


## Busters

> Możecie napisać ile płaciliście za czarna matowa Creaton titania? chodzi o dachówke podstawową, mi wyceniają na 4,30 brutto za 1 szt.


Troche po czasie, ja kupiłem po 3,70brutto wiec mozesz znalezc sporo taniej. Powyzej 4zl to juz drogo wg mnie.

----------


## westen

> 


Witaj, mam identyczny problem z creaton titania czarna glazura. Te ranty są na maxa widoczne patrząc na dach z ziemi.. Podobnie jak Ty mam część położone reszta nieodpakowana, zastopowałem robote dekarzy. Złożyłem reklamacje bo to na pewno nie jest tak jak być powinno. Tak jak piszesz, rant cały z cegły. Za 2 dni ma się pojawić gość od którego mój skład budowlany zakupił dachówkę. Wręcz gotuje się we mnie. Szpeci dach jak diabli i jest nie do przyjęcia. Możesz napisać jak rozwiązałeś problem swojego dachu? bo chyba tak tego nie zostawiłeś..

----------


## westen

zastanawiam się o co tu chodzi.. przecież to jest spód dachówki, więc nie nie ma obowiązku aby był zamalowany raczej.. no właśnie raczej. najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie chyba zamalowanie tego na czarny kolor, do takiego wniosku dochodzę po rozmyślaniu

----------


## stam222

Zejdź na ulicę i spójrz na dach a nie siejesz panikę robiąc zdjęcia makro. 
Moja Titania ma się dobrze po 2 latach i gdybym miał się znowu budować to pewnie też bym ją wybrał. Podziwiaj z chodnika A nie z rusztowania.

----------


## westen

hahahaha głupszego tekstu jeszcze na tym forum nie przeczytałem.. :jaw drop:  nie po to płace 14000zł za dachówke żeby podziwiać ją z kilkuset metrów. Mam w dupie jak widzą ją przechodnie. Interesuje mnie co widze jak wracam z ogrodu, a widze to co na zdjęciu. Siejesz panike- dooobre, rzeczywiście nie ma o co bić piany w końcu czerwono czarny dach jest taki piękny że powinienem creatonowi jeszcze dopłacić za taką niespodzianke

ps. mój telefon 3 mega piksele nie wie nawet co to makro..

----------


## domino34

> hahahaha głupszego tekstu jeszcze na tym forum nie przeczytałem.. nie po to płace 14000zł za dachówke żeby podziwiać ją z kilkuset metrów. Mam w dupie jak widzą ją przechodnie. Interesuje mnie co widze jak wracam z ogrodu, a widze to co na zdjęciu. Siejesz panike- dooobre, rzeczywiście nie ma o co bić piany w końcu czerwono czarny dach jest taki piękny że powinienem creatonowi jeszcze dopłacić za taką niespodzianke
> 
> ps. mój telefon 3 mega piksele nie wie nawet co to makro..


Niestety muszę Cię zmartwić, ale ta dachówka tak ma. I kolega Stam nie pisze głupich tekstów tylko ma rację. Przeczytaj dokładnie warunki gwarancji i zakupu na stronie creatona. Jest tam wyraźnie napisane, że dachówkę ocenia się z "chodnika". Więc przyjedzie jakiś Pan może nawet z Creatona i sam Ci to powie jak nie wierzysz. 
U mnie leży też titania tylko, że czarna angoba i jak robiłem kominy, to rzeczywiście są takie drobne ceglaste ranty. Jednak stojąc na podwórku czy w ogródku tego nie widać. Większe ubytki dekarze zamalowali angobą na zimno, a bardziej "niedorobione" położyli na garażu na tylniej połaci. Ważne, aby dachówka nie była cięta na dachu. To zdjęcie, które załączyłeś pokazuje, że była, potrzeba sporo deszczy, aby zmyć pył, a nawet może trzeba użyć myjki (nie wiem). Tak wiem, że chodzi o ranty, a nie pył. Jednak ten pył zaburza obraz całości. Moim zdaniem gdyby nie było tego pyłu te ranty nie byłyby tak bardzo widoczne. 
Jeśli jesteś takim "pieszczochem" i idealistą trzeba było kupić dachówkę barwioną w masie i nie byłoby takiego problemu. Titania to średnio - tańsza dachówka i niestety ma pewne drobne wady. Mi nie przeszkadzają, a Tobie tak. Teraz jak już kupiłeś zaakceptuj to i zajmij się kolejnymi etapami domu, albo zwalaj i kupuj inną - barwioną w masie.

----------


## westen

po pierwsze to nie moje zdjęcie tylko kogo innego, jakbyś cofnął się kilka postów wyżej wiedział byś to. Po drugie widać czerwono czarny dach z odległości nawet 20-30 metrów, chodnika nie ma w ogóle bo to nowe działki. Po 3 przyjechał dzisiaj gość zajmujący się sprzedażą tych dachówek na codzien i powiedział że czegoś takiego jeszcze nie widział i opisze to konsultując się z creatonem. Po 4 sąsiad obok też ma creatona titanie i nie ma u niego tego problemu. Po 5 Jak Ci nie przeszkadza czerwono czarny dach to fajnie, przez takich jak Ty creatonowi wydaje się że jest bezkarny i może robić takie rzeczy. Po 6 na pewno nie wywale tej dachówki tylko ją zwracam jeśli creaton nie uwzględni gwarancji. Po 7 mam dwie różne dachówki, jedne mają ząbki na łączeniach, inne są płaskie. Pewnie znalazłoby się po 8 po 9 i po 10 ale nie chce mi się już tego ciągnąć

----------


## domino34

> po pierwsze to nie moje zdjęcie tylko kogo innego, jakbyś cofnął się kilka postów wyżej wiedział byś to. Po drugie widać czerwono czarny dach z odległości nawet 20-30 metrów, chodnika nie ma w ogóle bo to nowe działki. Po 3 przyjechał dzisiaj gość zajmujący się sprzedażą tych dachówek na codzien i powiedział że czegoś takiego jeszcze nie widział i opisze to konsultując się z creatonem. Po 4 sąsiad obok też ma creatona titanie i nie ma u niego tego problemu. Po 5 Jak Ci nie przeszkadza czerwono czarny dach to fajnie, przez takich jak Ty creatonowi wydaje się że jest bezkarny i może robić takie rzeczy. Po 6 na pewno nie wywale tej dachówki tylko ją zwracam jeśli creaton nie uwzględni gwarancji. Po 7 mam dwie różne dachówki, jedne mają ząbki na łączeniach, inne są płaskie. Pewnie znalazłoby się po 8 po 9 i po 10 ale nie chce mi się już tego ciągnąć


Na prawdę nie rozumiesz słów wziętych w cudzysłów? No wiem, że to nie twoje zdjęcie tylko piszesz, że u ciebie jest podobnie - nie ciągnij wyliczanki, tylko wrzuć jakieś zdjęcie. Będzie wiadomo o co chodzi. Bo tak to będziesz traktowany jako czarny PR albo pieniacz. I nie wylewaj żali na forum, bo kupiłeś dachówkę średnią, a oczekujesz jakości jak za meyer. I powtarzam ci, że jak trzymasz dachówkę w ręku to czasem są niedoskonałości na rantach. Na dachu, który jest 3m nad wejściem do domu już nie widać. Twoi dekarze cieli dachówkę na dachu czy nie? Co to znaczy, że masz dwie różne dachówki? Mówisz o dachówkach funkcyjnych czy bocznych, czy jeszcze coś innego masz na myśli?

Zadarzały sie już zdjęcia połaci w ciapki, innych odcieni i różnych wpadek wielu producentów. Jak masz rzeczywiście taką tragedię na dachu to oczywiście korzystaj ze swoich praw. Tylko po prostu przeczytaj warunki sprzedaży i gwarancję, to będziesz bardziej świadomy co ci mogą powiedzieć na reklamację.

Gościu, który sprzedał ci tę dachówkę czegoś takiego nie widział?? Bezpośrednio z creatona wysłał ją do ciebie?  NIe przechodziła przez jego ręce? I powtarzam wrzuć zdjęcie. Sprawdź też datę produkcji (od spodu dachówek) jeśli były robione po jakimś przestoju (np święta itp) to rzeczywiście mogła wyjść tandeta. 

PS. Tak nawiasem mówiąc jak z 20-30 m widzisz na dachu, który jest4-5 m nad ziemią kreskę szerokości 1mm  masz niezłą  ostrość widzenia. Biorąc jeszcze pod uwagę warunki, oświetlenie o tej porze roku i tło (czarna glazura >90% powierzchni). No chyba, że cały bok tej dachówki jest niedomalowany??

----------


## awieuro

> po pierwsze to nie moje zdjęcie tylko kogo innego, jakbyś cofnął się kilka postów wyżej wiedział byś to. Po drugie widać czerwono czarny dach z odległości nawet 20-30 metrów, chodnika nie ma w ogóle bo to nowe działki. Po 3 przyjechał dzisiaj gość zajmujący się sprzedażą tych dachówek na codzien i powiedział że czegoś takiego jeszcze nie widział i opisze to konsultując się z creatonem. Po 4 sąsiad obok też ma creatona titanie i nie ma u niego tego problemu. Po 5 Jak Ci nie przeszkadza czerwono czarny dach to fajnie, przez takich jak Ty creatonowi wydaje się że jest bezkarny i może robić takie rzeczy. Po 6 na pewno nie wywale tej dachówki tylko ją zwracam jeśli creaton nie uwzględni gwarancji. Po 7 mam dwie różne dachówki, jedne mają ząbki na łączeniach, inne są płaskie. Pewnie znalazłoby się po 8 po 9 i po 10 ale nie chce mi się już tego ciągnąć


Tak jest jak się bierze dach z niższej półki.
Myślę że tą dachówkę da się przeciąć ręczną piłką do drewna :smile:

----------


## westen

> Na prawdę nie rozumiesz słów wziętych w cudzysłów? No wiem, że to nie twoje zdjęcie tylko piszesz, że u ciebie jest podobnie - nie ciągnij wyliczanki, tylko wrzuć jakieś zdjęcie. Będzie wiadomo o co chodzi. Bo tak to będziesz traktowany jako czarny PR albo pieniacz. I nie wylewaj żali na forum, bo kupiłeś dachówkę średnią, a oczekujesz jakości jak za meyer. I powtarzam ci, że jak trzymasz dachówkę w ręku to czasem są niedoskonałości na rantach. Na dachu, który jest 3m nad wejściem do domu już nie widać. Twoi dekarze cieli dachówkę na dachu czy nie? Co to znaczy, że masz dwie różne dachówki? Mówisz o dachówkach funkcyjnych czy bocznych, czy jeszcze coś innego masz na myśli?
> 
> Zadarzały sie już zdjęcia połaci w ciapki, innych odcieni i różnych wpadek wielu producentów. Jak masz rzeczywiście taką tragedię na dachu to oczywiście korzystaj ze swoich praw. Tylko po prostu przeczytaj warunki sprzedaży i gwarancję, to będziesz bardziej świadomy co ci mogą powiedzieć na reklamację.
> 
> Gościu, który sprzedał ci tę dachówkę czegoś takiego nie widział?? Bezpośrednio z creatona wysłał ją do ciebie?  NIe przechodziła przez jego ręce? I powtarzam wrzuć zdjęcie. Sprawdź też datę produkcji (od spodu dachówek) jeśli były robione po jakimś przestoju (np święta itp) to rzeczywiście mogła wyjść tandeta. 
> 
> PS. Tak nawiasem mówiąc jak z 20-30 m widzisz na dachu, który jest4-5 m nad ziemią kreskę szerokości 1mm  masz niezłą  ostrość widzenia. Biorąc jeszcze pod uwagę warunki, oświetlenie o tej porze roku i tło (czarna glazura >90% powierzchni). No chyba, że cały bok tej dachówki jest niedomalowany??


tak, cały bok dachóki jest niedomalowany, nareszacie zaczynasz łapać a dekarze w ogólejej nie cieli bo w pore zobaczyłem co jest grane

awieuro- 45zł za metr to twoim zdaniem niska półka? weź nie komentuj jak masz wypisywać brednie. Pozatym- jak kupujesz peugeota z salonu to co, spodziewasz się niedomalowanych np. nadkoli? bo przecież peugeot to nie ferrari a więc może mieć a wręcz powinien powiadać niedoskonałości, ehh...

nie trace na was więcej czasu, pozatym zwracałem się z zapytaniem do autora zdjęc z tą gównianą dachówką nie do was więc dajcie sobie spokój z dalszą dyskusją

----------


## Busters

Gdzie tak przeplaciles za titanie?  :big grin:  Ja placilem po 35zl/m2

----------


## westen

za tyle można kupić z 8%vat jak kupujesz razem z położeniem jej na dach i to jak liczysz 9szt na metr a realnie na metr wychodzi około 10 (creaton podaje 9-10,2) 4,45 za sztuke to najlepsza oferta z 7 punktów sprzedaży jakie odwiedziłem. Owszem kiedyś ta dachówka była tańsza ale podrożała (też info z niemal każdego składu)

----------


## Busters

Kupowalem z 23% vat i placilem 3,80 brutto. mniejsza o to. Zycze powodzenia przy wymianie. u mnie takiego problemu nie bylo jak u Ciebie.

----------


## alvin98

Witam
Chciał bym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami odnośnie dachówki Creaton Titania, która od tygodnia leży ma moim dachu. Sam jakiś czas temu szukałem dachówki i czytałem wiele postów więc może mój będzie dla kogoś przydatny. Titania biorąc pod uwagę jej równość i powtarzalność jest ok, składa się równo i ładnie. Ja posiadam Titanie w kolorze czarny mat angobowaną, na dachu jak dla mnie prezentuje się bardzo ładnie, kolor jest jednakowy nie zauważyłem żadnych odbarwień, jednakże producent mógł  by dołożyć trochę angoby i nie oszczędzać na jej malowaniu (u mnie również na brzegach widać ceglasty kolor). Twardość dachówki nie jest duża, w przypadku wiercenia otworów w docinanych dachówkach było to bardzo łatwe. Titania posiada wysoki profil przez co prezentuje się dość masywnie na dachu, takie odniosłem własne wrażenie. Największym niewypałem jeżeli chodzi o Titanie są elementy wykończeniowe chodzi mi tu konkretnie o trójniki nakładane na gąsiory w miejscach gdzie się łączą, u mnie trójniki wyglądają nieładnie, są duże przez co wyglądają nieforemnie na dachu, producent nie postarał się o ich dopasowanie do gąsiorów, jedna strona jest za wąska nie wchodzi na gąsior druga jest szeroka i widać duże szczelimy, mimo prób doszlifowania odstają to z jednej strony do z drugiej. Gąsiory są spore a ich dopasowanie moim zdaniem też warto było by poprawić przez producenta. Ilość dachówek uszkodzonych w palecie u mnie wynosiła średnio 3 lub 4 na paletę, myślę że jest to wina transportu, u mnie nie było to problemem gdyż wszystkie ułamane dachówki poszły do cięcia i zostały wykorzystane. Wszystkie opisane rzeczy spostrzegłem podczas układania dachówek w którym brałem udział jako pomocnik w ekipie znajomego wykonującego pokrycia dachowe. Jak Titania sprawdzi się będę widział za kilka lat, pozostaje mieć nadzieję że nie będzie się z nią dziać nic złego typu łuszczenie, odbarwianie itp. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## westen

> Kupowalem z 23% vat i placilem 3,80 brutto. mniejsza o to. Zycze powodzenia przy wymianie. u mnie takiego problemu nie bylo jak u Ciebie.


ale to nie było w tym roku prawda? bo byłem nawet w mrówce zapytać  o wycene dachówki (akurat jest tuż obok mojego domu) i tam pan zajmujący się działem budowlanym powiedział mi że ta dachówka była za 35,50zł za metr (liczył 9 dachówek za metr czyli tak żeby metr wychodził najtaniej mimo iż ułożenie metra z 9 dachówek jest niemalże nierealne, sam chciałem układać 9 na metr żeby dachóka wyglądała optycznie na większą ale mój cieśla powiedział że tak za szeroko ich rozstawiać też się nie powinno bo coś tam (tu jego wywód profesjonalnym językiem)) ale to w zeszłym roku (tu wziął kalkulator w dłoń) i zaczął liczyć cenę aktualną po chwili mówiąc że na dzień dzisiejszy to 41,85 za metr ( licząc9sztuk)  i 46,50zł za metr (licząc 10 sztuk) czyli 4,65zł za sztuke. Ale tak jak piszesz, mniejsza o to bo nie o cene tu chodzi i tu chciałbym zaczepić temat alvin98

zgadza się, dachówka jest równa (co prawda widzę że w niektórych miejscach rant ma z 0,6mm a w niektórych ledwo wyłazi (0,1mm) ale sama jej postura jest taka jak dachówka obok- też tak uważam, ale co z tego jak tak jak piszesz OSZCZĘDZAJĄ NA SPRYSKANIU boku dachówki. Jak dla mnie niech sprzedają ją za 20 groszy drożej ale pomalowaną wszędzie tam gdzie jest widoczna, nikt nie oczekuje żeby malowali spód dachówki tylko jej krawędzie...sami pewnie by sobie tej dachówki na swój oszczany dach nie założyli ale komuś wciskają produkt a to jak go opisują na swojej stronie to istna poezja ( cytuje: "Dopracowana w każdym detalu, zapewnia fantastyczny efekt wizualny"). Niech dopiszą że jak patrzysz na dach z kilometra

----------


## domino34

Kolego westen wrzucisz jakąś fotkę, czy będziesz siał popelinę??

----------


## westen

nie mam fot, ma je mój skład budowlany. Po świętach wezmę je od nich i wrzucę je tu

----------


## Busters

> ale to nie było w tym roku prawda? bo byłem nawet w mrówce zapytać  o wycene dachówki (akurat jest tuż obok mojego domu) i tam pan zajmujący się działem budowlanym powiedział mi że ta dachówka była za 35,50zł za metr (liczył 9 dachówek za metr czyli tak żeby metr wychodził najtaniej mimo iż ułożenie metra z 9 dachówek jest niemalże nierealne, sam chciałem układać 9 na metr żeby dachóka wyglądała optycznie na większą ale mój cieśla powiedział że tak za szeroko ich rozstawiać też się nie powinno bo coś tam (tu jego wywód profesjonalnym językiem)) ale to w zeszłym roku (tu wziął kalkulator w dłoń) i zaczął liczyć cenę aktualną po chwili mówiąc że na dzień dzisiejszy to 41,85 za metr ( licząc9sztuk)  i 46,50zł za metr (licząc 10 sztuk) czyli 4,65zł za sztuke. Ale tak jak piszesz, mniejsza o to bo nie o cene tu chodzi i tu chciałbym zaczepić temat alvin98
> 
> zgadza się, dachówka jest równa (co prawda widzę że w niektórych miejscach rant ma z 0,6mm a w niektórych ledwo wyłazi (0,1mm) ale sama jej postura jest taka jak dachówka obok- też tak uważam, ale co z tego jak tak jak piszesz OSZCZĘDZAJĄ NA SPRYSKANIU boku dachówki. Jak dla mnie niech sprzedają ją za 20 groszy drożej ale pomalowaną wszędzie tam gdzie jest widoczna, nikt nie oczekuje żeby malowali spód dachówki tylko jej krawędzie...sami pewnie by sobie tej dachówki na swój oszczany dach nie założyli ale komuś wciskają produkt a to jak go opisują na swojej stronie to istna poezja ( cytuje: "Dopracowana w każdym detalu, zapewnia fantastyczny efekt wizualny"). Niech dopiszą że jak patrzysz na dach z kilometra


Zamawialem lipiec/sierpien dach robili mi we wrzesniu wiec w tym roku. 
Ile wychodzi dachowek zalezy od rozmierzenia dachu, u mnie wychodzilo mniej wiecej w srodku tego zakresu ~9.5dachowki/m2

----------


## alvin98

Nawiązując do ilości dachówki na m2 to u mnie też wyszło około 9,6 szt/m2, jednakże na zamkach pozostało około 1,5 cm tolerancji. A co do niedomalowanych rantów kolega westen nie sieje popeliny, sam widziałem na swoim dachu patrząc na wprost na dach nie widać tego ale patrząc na stronę dachówki gdzie jest rant to już ceglasty kolor jest widoczny z ziemi. Po rozmowie z moimi  dekarzami wynikało by że z czasem ma to ściemnieć, czy tak będzie zobaczymy. Ale mimo to jako inwestor chce mieć produkt zgodny z tym co przedstawia sprzedawca i tym co znajduje się na stronie producenta, dlatego nauczony już doświadczeniem radzę przyszłym inwestorom przed zakupem obejrzeć gotowy dach z tego co sami planują na swój położyć.

----------


## westen

dzięki alvin, miło wreszcie zobaczyć komentarz poparty faktami, który ma coś wspólnego z rzeczywistością a nie paplanine że tak ma być.. :mad:  Dzisiaj zrobiłem test, chciałem sprawdzić z ilu metrów jest to widoczne. Cofnąłem się za granice mojej działki (40 metrów) i widziałem mieniące się pomarańczowe kreski na czarnym świecącym dachu. Barany ze składu budowlanego skasowali zdjęcia ale mam mnóstwo nowych. Wrzucę dziś wieczorem lub jutro

----------


## SuperSonic

> dzięki alvin, miło wreszcie zobaczyć komentarz poparty faktami, który ma coś wspólnego z rzeczywistością a nie paplanine że tak ma być.. Dzisiaj zrobiłem test, chciałem sprawdzić z ilu metrów jest to widoczne. Cofnąłem się za granice mojej działki (40 metrów) i widziałem mieniące się pomarańczowe kreski na czarnym świecącym dachu. Barany ze składu budowlanego skasowali zdjęcia ale mam mnóstwo nowych. Wrzucę dziś wieczorem lub jutro



wrzucaj, wrzucaj te zdjęcia.
Ja z kolei dopiero zamierzam zakupić Titanię, przed świetami dostałem wycenę od potencjalnego wykonawcy na robociznę i materiał.
wg niego 3,31 brutto za szt  :yes: 
w kolorze łupka

----------


## westen

proszę bardzo, zdjęcie dla wszystkich cwaniaków oraz tych normalnych  :yes:

----------


## westen

> wrzucaj, wrzucaj te zdjęcia.
> Ja z kolei dopiero zamierzam zakupić Titanię, przed świetami dostałem wycenę od potencjalnego wykonawcy na robociznę i materiał.
> wg niego 3,31 brutto za szt 
> w kolorze łupka


kupuj kupuj, ucz się na własnych błędach zamiast na czyichś :yes:

----------


## alvin98

Witam
Oto przykład na to że niedomalowania widać i nie jest to popelina tylko realia. Zdjęcie robione telefonem, z odległości od budynku około 8 m. Na wprost nie widać ok, ale patrząc pod kontem z ziemi to nie da się tego nie zauważyć.

----------


## westen

Witaj, widać to ewidentnie, chociaż moje zdjęcie wystarczyło aby zamknąć jadaczki zarozumialcom, to fajnie że potwierdziłeś temat. Ta dachówka w ogóle nie powinna się sprzedawać, ludzie nie powinni tego kupować dopoki nie zrobią z tą dachówką porządku. Nie wiem jak to możliwe że sprzedaż tej dachówki ma się dobrze, dowodem na to jest podwyższenie cen titanii.. Kolor Twojej dachówki z boku jest już mocno ciemno pomarańczowy, widać brudzi się co wpływa na Twoją korzyść. Podejrzewam że już w niedalekiej przyszłości brud całkiem zakryje te krawędzie i nie będzie tego widać, tego Ci życzę. Pozdro

----------


## marcuso86

ehh no nie ładnie to wyglada.... A zastanawiałem sie nad nią w czarnym macie. Chyba wezme brass rubin 9v bo cena prawie ta sama

----------


## Busters

Mam czarny mat, nie mam zastrzezen.

----------


## grzegorzPL

ja także mam czarny mat i naprawde jestem zadowolony  :wink:  placilem jakies 40 zl za m2  :smile:

----------


## marcuso86

Jak długo macie tą dachówke? Robi sie zielona od północy?

----------


## matiix

No  się  troszki  zmartwiłem  bo  dziś  zamówiłem 200m2  po  3,82gr.
Trzeba będzie  chyba  kupić  farbe  i  każdą od razu   malnąć pędzelkiem.
Ja  miałem  zamawiać Robena Piemonta w  macie  ale  faktycznie  jak  zobaczyłem   szerokość i wysokość  zamków w  Creatonie  to zmieniłem  zdanie. Piemont  podobał nam się bardzo  ze względu że  ma  niższe to półkole  i  ładnie  mniej masywnie  to wygląda.

----------


## matiix

Dziś już  jestem   zdenerwowany, widziałem  dach  z czarnego matu  skos 38^ lub 40 ^   i  jest  problem  bo  od  przodu  widać  ten   czerwony  pasek  w  dolnej  części dachówki. Do tego ja mam kąt dachu 35^  więc  ten  pasek  będzie  bardziej  widoczny, a  panowie na wystawce mają  kąt  ok  60^-70^ prawie  wiec  tego  nie  widać. 
No jak mam patrzeć  na to z  4-5  lat  by   zaszło  brudem  to  mnie  zaleje   normalnie. Najgorsze  jest to iż  wpłaciłem zaliczke  na te  dachówke  bo  ona jest  prawie od  ręki.

Dachówka  zamieniona na   Brass Rubin v9.

Dziś  dodam że  widziałem  dach 4 spadowy z  kątem 30^  i  tego  efektu czerwonej kreski nie  było.  Wiec  jest to możliwe  że  wszystko  zależy  od  danej partii produkcyjnej.

----------


## BigSack

CREATON to jeden z najlepszych producentów niemieckich dachówek ceramicznych, TITANIA jest produktem produkowanym w Polsce z przeznaczeniem na rynek polski i znacznie ustępuje produktom niemieckim. Z oferowanych na naszym rynku dachówek jest produktem średniej klasy. Co do porastania dachówek to dachówka każdej firmy będzie porastała. Zależy to od lokalizacji. Domy pobudowane w terenach parkowych/zalesionych są narażone na tego typu zjawisko. Jeżeli budujesz się w takim terenie to obejrzyj dachy sąsiadów. Jeżeli są na nich porosty i glony to rozważ zakup dachówki glazurowanej.

----------


## Grzegorz Wojciechows

proponuję tutaj zajrzeć:
http://dachcentrum.pl/pierwszy-test-...-ceramicznych/

----------


## fastplayer

Ta Titania jest o wiele większa niż standardowa dachówka. Czy to na dachu wygląda na tyle prrzyzwoicie ze warto ja zakladac? czy ladniej bedzie wygladala mniejsza dachówka?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Titania ma masywne gąsiory co przy kopercie szału nie robi

----------


## fastplayer

U mnie będzie dach dwuspadowy ale nie wiem jak będzie się prezentowała tak duża dachówka na dachu.

----------


## Pytajnick

> CREATON to jeden z najlepszych producentów niemieckich dachówek ceramicznych, TITANIA jest produktem produkowanym w Polsce z przeznaczeniem na rynek polski i znacznie ustępuje produktom niemieckim. Z oferowanych na naszym rynku dachówek jest produktem średniej klasy. Co do porastania dachówek to dachówka każdej firmy będzie porastała. Zależy to od lokalizacji. Domy pobudowane w terenach parkowych/zalesionych są narażone na tego typu zjawisko. Jeżeli budujesz się w takim terenie to obejrzyj dachy sąsiadów. Jeżeli są na nich porosty i glony to rozważ zakup dachówki glazurowanej.


No...prawda.
Kilku Polaków z mojego rejonu pracuje w tej firmie niedaleko Cottbus i kiedyś mi mówi, że całymi dniami zamalowują pędzelkami wykwity i inne takie tam a następnie wszystko pakują i do..Polski. Mnie trochę "wyleczyli" z tej dachówki a szkoda, bo mają fajne gotowe przelotówki do rur gazowych, paneli itp

----------


## abm

Po co kupujecie niemieckie (gestap...wskie) produkty? Na terenie byłych demoludów sprzedają wyłącznie odpady lub produkty o zmienionym niekorzystnie składzie. Masowo wyprzedają przestarzałe produkty, których ich konsument już nie kup lub nie wolno już ich sprzedać, na przykład przestarzałe i wadliwe systemy  kominowe. Maja w pupie gwarancje i prawa konsumenta, nie płacą u nas podatków i wyprowadzają je do rajów podatkowych lub do siebie. Jedyna co może ich powstrzymać przed taka strategią, to brak chętnych do kupna.

Pozdrawiam myślących.

----------


## gkeb

To taki trochę "urban legend" że zachodnie koncerny sprzedają na nasz rynek gorsze produkty. Jak z chemią z Niemiec, taka genialna i w ogóle wspaniała. A co do Creatona to przecież oni mają swoje fabryki tu u nas i na pewno produkują jakąś część asortymentu a reszkę pewnie sprowadzają. A to że u nas produkują to pewnie wpływa na cenę końcowa bo na pewno jest tańsza. Takie prawa rynku.

----------


## Eduardoo1

Mam dachówkę titania czarną glazurę  od 4 lat i jak na razie wszystko jest OK. Dach dzięki glazurze robi ogromne wrażenie szczególnie w połączeniu z jasnoszarą elewacją.

----------


## Evita-r

Creator Titania - ja również mam dach w dwóch odcieniach :sad:  masakra.

----------


## Konat77

> Ta Titania jest o wiele większa niż standardowa dachówka. Czy to na dachu wygląda na tyle prrzyzwoicie ze warto ja zakladac? czy ladniej bedzie wygladala mniejsza dachówka?


Wszystko zalezy od dachu, tego jak duży jest. To tak jak z płytkami podłogowymi - nie wszędzie pasują duże formaty. Moim zdaniem wielkość i forma samej dachówki sprawdzi sie na większości dachów. Fala Titani dodaje jej pewnej lekkości.

----------


## ajanik77

Przy dachu wielospadowym, bez szans dobrze ją dociąć. O koszu już nawet nie wspominam. Na taki dach stanowczo odradzam, szczególnie że u mnie szybko kuny wykryły że da się pod dachówkę wejść i miałem z tym sporo problemów. Po wybudowaniu rozmawiałem z kilkoma dekarzami - każdy mówił że na wielospadowy dach się nie nadaje. Natomiast rzeczywiście jest duża i ładnie się prezentuje na dużym dachu.

----------


## gkeb

Czy ja wiem, czy Titania tak źle wygląda na dachu wielospadowym? Zobacz przykładowo ten dach tutaj: https://titania.com.pl/galeria/189/d...a-angobowana-2 Widziałem tam kilka takich dachów które wyglądały całkiem fajnie.

----------


## LuuKee

Ja położyłem titanie na projekcie domu w werbenach ver.2 i prezentuje się ładnie tylko drażni mnie że o tej porze roku jak zachodzi słońce widzę z konta że ten dolny rancik jest nie domalowane. Widzę to ponieważ słońce idealnie świeci w fale. Od strony nakładania.  Ale ogólnie titania jest piękna. Mam czarna w połysku. A mam pytanie odnoście stopni kominiarskich, dekarz spartaczył mi robotę bo na pod stopniamy pękły mi 2 dachówki. I pytanie brzmi co zrobił źle że pękają.  Jutro wrzucę zdjęcia

----------


## gredymin

Okoliczne składy sprzedające dachówki polecają strasznie tą dachówkę, ktoś może podzieli się jakimiś nowymi opiniami? Niby problem z niedomalowanym paskiem o czym było w temacie już nie występuje.

----------


## bociankrasna

Bo to dobra dachówka. Jedna z najszczelniejszych i prostych.  Co do pękania ceramika w ostatnim czasie tak ma i to bez różnicy na producenta.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Zrobiłem już parę dachów z tej dachówki. Poleciłbym ją zaraz po Braas Rubin 9v, inne firmy typu Roben, Koramic, mają strasznie krzywe dachówki. Co do nie domalowania boków to nie rzuca się w oczy.

----------


## nowa7

> Zrobiłem już parę dachów z tej dachówki. Poleciłbym ją zaraz po Braas Rubin 9v, inne firmy typu Roben, Koramic, mają strasznie krzywe dachówki. Co do nie domalowania boków to nie rzuca się w oczy.


A poleciłbyś na wielospad z katem 30st 210m2 dachu? Czy przy takim dachu tylko małoformatowa?

----------


## LuuKee

> A poleciłbyś na wielospad z katem 30st 210m2 dachu? Czy przy takim dachu tylko małoformatowa?


Jaam na eielospadze ale nachylenie 42 stopnie i jest piękna.

----------


## ciasteczka

Poszukuję druku gwarancyjnego z firmy Creaton z 2014 roku. Może ktoś posiada takowy dokument, w którym są wyszczególnione warunki gwarancji.

Będę wdzięczny, gdyż wznawiam walkę z Creatonem.

 Creatona nie polecam ze względu na podejście do klienta. Reklamuję dachówki Creaton Premion Finese , które stają się z roku na rok coraz bardziej białe z powodu wewnętrznych mikropęknięć / wykwitów. Mikropęknięć przybywa, dach coraz to bardziej szary zamiast błyszcząco czarnego, a firma Creaton stwierdziła, że cytuję "Nie możemy uznać, że zgłoszona przez Państwa wada dachówek, jest wadą podlegającą reklamacji w ramach gwarancji, gdyż ma ona charakter wyłącznie estetyczny." 
Wspomnę jedynie, że dachówkę zakupiłem w 2009 roku. w 2014 roku została wymieniona z dokładnie tego samego powodu, który pojawił się ponownie.
Przypadek, że z dachówką dzieje się ciągle to samo?
Ciekawym jest również fakt, iż w 2020 roku w nowych warunkach gwarancyjnych jest dokładnie opisane wyłączenie z gwarancji cech estetycznych.

----------

